# 2018 Mug Sale and Donation Drawing



## jeff (Nov 16, 2017)

I'm trying to nail down the quantities of mugs and t-shirts I should order for the Bash (Feb 2018). Please indicate below what you intend to purchase. Please only submit if you are 95% sure you'll actually make the purchase.

We will for sure have mugs and no-pocket short sleeve shirts. The other items are optional depending on interest. Sorry, no other glassware this year. 

There will be a few changes for the 2018 Bash:


Mug and shirt sales will no longer subsidize the Donation Drawing. Previously, we purchased some prizes to round out the drawing to 25-30 prizes. The donation drawing will now include only donated prizes. This will allow us to reduce the cost of the mugs. 

Previously, shipping anywhere was included with the mug purchase price of $50. The main reason that was done was to simplify the transaction by avoiding the need to separately calculate shipping costs. We're switching over to a modern shopping cart, so shipping will be calculated based on the destination.

With the elimination of the drawing subsidy and the change to actual shipping cost, the new price of the mugs will be $35 plus shipping. Our usual shipping method will be USPS Priority for domestic, and USPS First Class Parcel for International. 

Previously, in order to buy one of the add-on items, such as a t-shirt or other glassware, you had to buy a mug. That requirement will be eliminated, and if you just want one of the other items, you can get it.
Please vote on the poll so I can approximate the quantities we need.


----------



## keithncsu (Nov 16, 2017)

My apologies if this is a known answer to long time members but I've only been around for one other BASH.  Are the tshirts always black?  If not, do you know the color yet?


----------



## jeff (Nov 16, 2017)

keithncsu said:


> My apologies if this is a known answer to long time members but I've only been around for one other BASH.  Are the tshirts always black?  If not, do you know the color yet?



We have had black, sand, blue, & green. I have not picked this year's yet. I am leaning toward maroon.

One thing I do know it that no one color will make everyone happy! :biggrin:


----------



## keithncsu (Nov 16, 2017)

jeff said:


> keithncsu said:
> 
> 
> > My apologies if this is a known answer to long time members but I've only been around for one other BASH.  Are the tshirts always black?  If not, do you know the color yet?
> ...



For sure, that is guaranteed!  I can't get to 95% without seeing Maroon first so I will abstain my vote :biggrin:


----------



## skiprat (Nov 16, 2017)

Gee...Jeff.....y'd think that you could make an educanized guess on quantities  by now...:biggrin: Just kiddin..
Please could you try out your modern basket and give us internationals some idea what shipping would be please. Say , Oz and UK for example.
Also, do you have any pics of the t shirts. A UK t shirt is a round neck plain thing. A polo t shirt with a collar is ok. How and where is the IAP logo on it?
Thanks

Oh...btw...you gonna have car window stickers this time? Mine is missing a few letters and my truck is due for change too..:biggrin:


----------



## Argo13 (Nov 16, 2017)

Mug and t shirt for me!


Sent from my iPad using Penturners.org mobile app


----------



## Talltim (Nov 16, 2017)

Do you know the approximate cost of t shirt if wanted as a separate item?


----------



## Barnmb7117 (Nov 16, 2017)

*It's in first post*



Talltim said:


> Do you know the approximate cost of t shirt if wanted as a separate item?



It in the first post. Did you vote?


----------



## Jim15 (Nov 16, 2017)

Mug and T-shirt for me. Voted.


----------



## jeff (Nov 16, 2017)

skiprat said:


> Gee...Jeff.....y'd think that you could make an educanized guess on quantities  by now...:biggrin: Just kiddin..
> Please could you try out your modern basket and give us internationals some idea what shipping would be please. Say , Oz and UK for example.
> Also, do you have any pics of the t shirts. A UK t shirt is a round neck plain thing. A polo t shirt with a collar is ok. How and where is the IAP logo on it?
> Thanks
> ...



UK and Australia both $22.50

No decision on stickers yet. Very possible, though.

Here is one of last year's shirts.


----------



## jeff (Nov 16, 2017)

Talltim said:


> Do you know the approximate cost of t shirt if wanted as a separate item?



Depends on size. Range is next to the choice on the poll.


----------



## Racer3770 (Nov 16, 2017)

I’m interested in a tshirt! 


Sent from my iPhone using Penturners.org mobile app


----------



## Mr Vic (Nov 16, 2017)

For sure a Mug and would like another pocket t-shirt. Hopefully the pocket location was a fluke last year. Mine was closer to my arm pit then where it should have been. But got to have a pocket to put my pen in. 

Thanks for all the hard work Jeff.


----------



## stuckinohio (Nov 16, 2017)

I made the mistake last year of buying a T-Shirt without a pocket. What a mistake that was! It's pocket T-s for me from here on out.


----------



## CREID (Nov 16, 2017)

Mr Vic said:


> For sure a Mug and would like another pocket t-shirt. Hopefully the pocket location was a fluke last year. Mine was closer to my arm pit then where it should have been. But got to have a pocket to put my pen in.
> 
> Thanks for all the hard work Jeff.


You didn't see the poll last year asking where to put Mr Vic's pocket. I believe armpit was the overwhelming favorite.


----------



## TattooedTurner (Nov 16, 2017)

I like my Tee's pocket free, thank you. Aside from never being used, they fill up with shavings! I'm 110% sure I'd purchase one.


----------



## jttheclockman (Nov 16, 2017)

Jeff

I know this is about shirts and mugs but would love to have the ability to purchase some more IAP hat pins if that is something that can be added at some time to the IAP store. Always a mug and as far as pocket or no pocket means nothing to me. Whatever way is available. Take care.


----------



## Mr Vic (Nov 16, 2017)

CREID said:


> Mr Vic said:
> 
> 
> > For sure a Mug and would like another pocket t-shirt. Hopefully the pocket location was a fluke last year. Mine was closer to my arm pit then where it should have been. But got to have a pocket to put my pen in.
> ...


 
I forgot it's a shoulder holster.


----------



## CREID (Nov 16, 2017)

Mr Vic said:


> CREID said:
> 
> 
> > Mr Vic said:
> ...


Ruh ro!


----------



## Talltim (Nov 16, 2017)

Barnmb7117 said:


> Talltim said:
> 
> 
> > Do you know the approximate cost of t shirt if wanted as a separate item?
> ...





Sorry it does not show up on the regular app view.


----------



## jeff (Nov 16, 2017)

Talltim said:


> Barnmb7117 said:
> 
> 
> > Talltim said:
> ...



For reference: Short Sleeve, No Pocket Tee Shirt $12-$16

I have not set the prices for this year, but likely similar.


----------



## edman2 (Nov 16, 2017)

Jeff, Just to be clear...buying a mug still enters you into the donation drawing?
Thanks
Freddie


----------



## flyitfast (Nov 17, 2017)

Always a mug and pocketless T-shirt (3x).  I agree, emptying shavings out of a useless pocket will make the wife unhappy.  I think the pins are a good idea too.....
Gordon


----------



## MDWine (Nov 17, 2017)

I'm always in... doesn't really matter much what you offer, I'm gonna buy something.  Always a mug, and a shirt.  (glad to see I'm not the only long sleeve fan!)

@Jeff, I cannot tell you how much I appreciate all that you do 'round here.  As though keeping a website up and running is not enough, you organize and orchestrate all that goes on around here, and I am thankful you do.

You, sir, are the BEST!


----------



## jeff (Nov 17, 2017)

edman2 said:


> Jeff, Just to be clear...buying a mug still enters you into the donation drawing?
> Thanks
> Freddie



Hey Freddie,

Yes, any purchase does. And there's always the free entry option too!


----------



## jeff (Nov 17, 2017)

MDWine said:


> I'm always in... doesn't really matter much what you offer, I'm gonna buy something.  Always a mug, and a shirt.  (glad to see I'm not the only long sleeve fan!)
> 
> @Jeff, I cannot tell you how much I appreciate all that you do 'round here.  As though keeping a website up and running is not enough, you organize and orchestrate all that goes on around here, and I am thankful you do.
> 
> You, sir, are the BEST!



Thanks, but I am a just small part of the organizing. Our management team, Mike Redburn and his team of volunteers deserve the credit.


----------



## Gwatson50 (Nov 17, 2017)

I’m pretty new to voting... and I can’t find the poll!!! Can someone point me in the right direction ? ... I use my iPhone and I can’t see a link. Thanks. G 


Sent from my iPhone using Penturners.org mobile app


----------



## Edgar (Nov 17, 2017)

Gwatson50 said:


> I’m pretty new to voting... and I can’t find the poll!!! Can someone point me in the right direction ? ... I use my iPhone and I can’t see a link. Thanks. G
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Penturners.org mobile app



I don't think that polls show up in the Tapatalk app. If you log into the main Penturners.org web site with Safari, you'll see the poll with your iPhone.


----------



## jennera (Nov 17, 2017)

We would like 2 mugs please.    and 1 shirt.  I also voted on the poll.


----------



## RobS (Nov 17, 2017)

What about the beer glasses, those babies sold out quick last time?
or 
shop aprons?


----------



## jeff (Nov 17, 2017)

jennera said:


> We would like 2 mugs please.    and 1 shirt.  I also voted on the poll.



We do one mug per member of the numbered mugs until we know we have some spares.


----------



## jeff (Nov 17, 2017)

RobS said:


> What about the beer glasses, those babies sold out quick last time?
> or
> shop aprons?



I don't recall they sold out quickly. They were gone by the end of the bash.

No extra glassware this year. Look for those to return for the 15th.


----------



## WriteON (Nov 17, 2017)

Voted. Mug and No pocket Tee...can I get the #23mug???


----------



## jeff (Nov 18, 2017)

WriteON said:


> Voted. Mug and No pocket Tee...can I get the #23mug???



Check this post from last year to see how mug reservations work.


----------



## Happy (Nov 18, 2017)

2ea. 3X T-shirt and mug 


Sent from my iPad using Penturners.org mobile app


----------



## jennera (Nov 18, 2017)

jeff said:


> jennera said:
> 
> 
> > We would like 2 mugs please.    and 1 shirt.  I also voted on the poll.
> ...


Thanks!

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


----------



## scotian12 (Nov 18, 2017)

Please put me down for a mug and T-shirt. Darrell Eisner Scotian12


----------



## firewhatfire (Nov 18, 2017)

Mug shape?  some I like, some spill easy.


----------



## jeff (Nov 18, 2017)

firewhatfire said:


> Mug shape?  some I like, some spill easy.



It's a style we haven't had before. 14 ounces, looks very stable.


----------



## gimpy (Nov 18, 2017)

Mug and no-pocket tee. XXL. Voted


Sent from my iPad using Penturners.org mobile app


----------



## Ambidex (Nov 18, 2017)

Mug and a xx large no pocket for me Jeff.


----------



## Cmiles1985 (Nov 18, 2017)

You know I’ll be in for a mug and xxl


Sent from my iPhone using Penturners.org mobile app


----------



## doug57 (Nov 18, 2017)

Voted - X-Large short sleeve, no pocket

Doug


----------



## eharri446 (Nov 18, 2017)

I voted for a mug and t-shirts (long and short sleeve).


----------



## its_virgil (Nov 19, 2017)

T-shirt  (3x) and mug for me. I hear Heather Gray would make most members happy.
Do a good turn daily!
Don


----------



## jeff (Nov 19, 2017)

its_virgil said:


> T-shirt  (3x) and mug for me. I hear Heather Gray would make most members happy.
> Do a good turn daily!
> Don



It just moved to the top of the color preference list!


----------



## dtswebb (Nov 19, 2017)

Jeff,

Mug - Yes definitely.

T-shirt - Yes definitely one of the short sleeve style (either) and one of the long sleeve.

Matthew


----------



## Flynny (Nov 19, 2017)

T shirt for me (Large)


----------



## lyonsacc (Nov 20, 2017)

I'm feeling muggy


----------



## jeff (Nov 20, 2017)

Thanks for your votes!

This year's poll results are very similar to last year's so the same mug order makes sense. Plus the slightly lower price and the fact that there won't be any other items might push up demand slightly. So, we'll have 150 mugs, all numbered. We'll do the same mug reservation process as last year (see my post above for a link to that), but we might start a bit earlier than we did last year (Jan 2). 

As I said last year, we won't have desk cups or other glassware this year. Maybe again for the 15th.

I haven't made the pocket/no-pocket shirt decision yet.


----------



## Rob_Mc (Nov 20, 2017)

I'd be in for a t-shirt - preferably with a pocket but without is fine by me as well.


----------



## Mrs. Charlie_W (Nov 20, 2017)

jeff said:


> RobS said:
> 
> 
> > What about the beer glasses, those babies sold out quick last time?
> ...



Looking forward to those glasses for the 15th. They are the best ice tea glasses! Count me in for 1 mug.


----------



## Brian in Burlington (Nov 21, 2017)

Put me down for Mug and Short Sleeve Tee with pocket.

  Thank You

    Brian


----------



## scotirish (Nov 22, 2017)

*Mug.*


----------



## Talltim (Nov 22, 2017)

voted. I will take one adult small, no pocket tee for my son. 



Unfortunately I can only wear tall sizes.  Seeing a gap between my shirt and pants is not a welcome site.  I am interested in the sticker/decal if you decide to.


----------



## asyler (Nov 23, 2017)

mug and xxl shirt no pocket, please


----------



## Oldfolks (Nov 23, 2017)

Are you going to start a thread for mug number reservations? If so I would like #74. Also I would like a tee shirt XL w/pocket. I voted
Thanks
Jerry


----------



## jeff (Nov 23, 2017)

Oldfolks said:


> Are you going to start a thread for mug number reservations? If so I would like #74. Also I would like a tee shirt XL w/pocket. I voted
> Thanks
> Jerry



Check this post from last year to see how mug reservations work. 

I'd like to start the reservation thread earlier than last year, but I won't have the mugs to photograph until early January. I know some people don't want to commit until they see the mug, which is understandable.


----------



## cwolfs69 (Dec 6, 2017)

i would like a mug and a pocket tee shirt if possible or a non pocket if no pocket.


----------



## Dieseldoc (Jan 26, 2018)

*Mug-tshirt*

Jeff
Mug -Xltee/shirt no pocket. I voted
Cheers


----------



## Burb (Jan 26, 2018)

I haven’t ordered a shirt in the past,  it I’m planning on it this year. My size depends on the shirt and preshrunk or not. Do you know what Brand these shirts will be? And preshrunk or not? Thanks. 


Sent from my iPad using Penturners.org mobile app


----------



## jeff (Jan 30, 2018)

Burb said:


> I haven’t ordered a shirt in the past,  it I’m planning on it this year. My size depends on the shirt and preshrunk or not. Do you know what Brand these shirts will be? And preshrunk or not? Thanks.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Penturners.org mobile app



Gildan 5000 pre-shrunk 99%/1% cotton/polyester


----------



## Burb (Jan 30, 2018)

jeff said:


> Burb said:
> 
> 
> > I haven’t ordered a shirt in the past,  it I’m planning on it this year. My size depends on the shirt and preshrunk or not. Do you know what Brand these shirts will be? And preshrunk or not? Thanks.
> ...





Thanks for getting back with me. I knew you were swamped with packages and other stuff, so I went ahead and ordered a 3XL anyways. Now I’m second guessing that, but at least it won’t be too small...lol. 


Sent from my iPad using Penturners.org mobile app


----------

